# tylppäpäinen



## Gavril

Poiminto leikkaustoimenpiteen ohjeista:



> Poikittaissuunnan säikeitä kannattaa tarkasti katkoa yksi kerrallaan, varmistaen, että kyseessä ei ole mitään tärkeämpiä rakenteita.
> 
> Varovainen eteneminen on hyvä tässä kohtaa, kun jäljellä on enemmän vettä ja rasvaa, *tylppäpäinen* preparointi antaa helpon lähestymisen.
> 
> Suljettujen saksien kärjellä on yleensä hyvin helppo tunnustella ja huomata missä jänne ja jännetuppi kulkevat, verrattuna ympäristöön.



(Huom.: tämä siteeraus on kopioitu videosta, joten sen kielenkäyttö ei aina välttämättä sovi kirjakielen normeihin.)

Mitä tarkoitetaan "tylppäpäisellä" yllä olevassa lauseessa?

Viitataanko seuraavassa lauseessa mainittuun saksien kärkeen ("tylppä pää")?

Vai onko "tylppäpäinen"-sanalla jokin ei-fyysinen merkitys, joka voisi tulla kyseeseen tässä yhteydessä?

Kiitos,
G.


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Ymmärrän "tylppäpäisen" tässä yhteydessä niin, että mennään juuri esimerkiksi suljettujen saksien tylppä kärki edellä. Tarkoituksena on siis välttää leikkaamasta vahingossa mitään, mitä ei tarvitse eikä saa leikata.

Mutta tämä on maallikon tulkinta. Sanalla "tylppäpäinen" ei ole minulle mitään muuta erityistä merkitystä kuin, no, sellainen jolla on tylppä pää. Voi olla, että ammattilaisten keskuudessa on olemassa täsmällinen määritelmä ilmaisulle "tylppäpäinen preparointi".


----------



## Spongiformi

Kuulostaa siltä, että kuvauksessa on haluttu lyhentää lauseita ja siksi puhutaan "tylppäpäisestä" sen sijaan, että sanottaisiin tylppäpäisillä saksilla. Saksiahan on sekä kärjistään teräviä että tylppiä (pyöristettyjä). En muista käyttäneeni laboratoriassa kuin teräviä aikoinaan, mutta en ollutkaan harjoittelemassa kirurgiaa. Toisaalta Maunulan Papan arvaus voi olla myös oikea ja kyseessä olisi jonkinlainen hyvin spesifinen termi tietylle asialle, joka ei automaattisesti olisi maallikon arvattavissa. En erityisesti tunne ainakaan valtaosaa vakiomallisista kirurgisista instrumenteista, joten mikä kirurgeille on tylppä ja mikä terävä ei välttämättä vastaa muiden mielikuvaa asiasta.


----------



## Jimmy Suomalainen

Nakemiin ja hyvasti.


----------

